# Getting pens laser engraved, help



## Gixxerjoe04

So I've got a bunch of pens I need to turn for someone for their wedding gifts. He's wanting the peoples initials engraved on the cap of the pen which I'll probably have done at woodcraft. I've never had any pens engraved so not sure exactly how it's all done. I assume they have to be engraved before any finish is applied but final sanding is done? I've only done a CA finish, usually put a couple coats on, sand back then a bunch of coats before micro mesh and plastic polish. Will that technique work? I know if there are in indention or tiny holes where the finish isn't level, it always picks up the plastic polish and messes the look up. It's 18 pens which is a lot for me and all out of mesquite burl and I don't have much room for error in my quantities of blanks and kits so want to make sure i get them done right.


----------



## Schroedc

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> So I've got a bunch of pens I need to turn for someone for their wedding gifts. He's wanting the peoples initials engraved on the cap of the pen which I'll probably have done at woodcraft. I've never had any pens engraved so not sure exactly how it's all done. I assume they have to be engraved before any finish is applied but final sanding is done? I've only done a CA finish, usually put a couple coats on, sand back then a bunch of coats before micro mesh and plastic polish. Will that technique work? I know if there are in indention or tiny holes where the finish isn't level, it always picks up the plastic polish and messes the look up. It's 18 pens which is a lot for me and all out of mesquite burl and I don't have much room for error in my quantities of blanks and kits so want to make sure i get them done right.



Most of mine get engraved after finishing (I own a laser), if you do engrave first, You can build up the engraving with some thick CA, CAREFULLY sand it back so you don't sand the engraving down and then apply the remainder of the coats. I've also applied a CA finish, engraved the pens, then sprayed colored enamel in them, rubbed off the extra with really fine steel wool and polished......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

So doing a CA finish before laser engraving is safe? What finish do you normally use?


----------



## Schroedc

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> So doing a CA finish before laser engraving is safe? What finish do you normally use?



I'm using a CA finish and haven't had a comeback in the last year. @Tclem might have some input as he's got a laser or @Dane Fuller


----------



## Tclem

I pretty much ca everything and engrave after the finish is applied

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Glad I asked, what about applying plastic polish, and also does it matter if you assemble the pen before engraving?


----------



## Schroedc

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Glad I asked, what about applying plastic polish, and also does it matter if you assemble the pen before engraving?



I engrave both before and after assembly.


----------



## Bean_counter

Joe I'm getting pens engraved right now for @Tony . I completely finish and assemble the pen. I then take the Pen to my engraver who does the engraving. I don't do any back fill in the engraving for 2 reasons. 1) I like the look of the dark burn from the engraving cause it contrasts with the wood nicely 2) I don't know how to back fill. 

I'm thinking on a dark dark wood like skeet burl that backfilling with a brighter color might look best.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Well the blanks I have vary in darkness, some I think will be fine while others the wood is pretty dark and wont know until they're done I guess.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Of course thinking about it, backfilling with a lighter color, no idea how to do that either haha, so I'll just pray the dark ones come out well.


----------



## ripjack13

Would it look good if you used some contrasting acrylic paint in the engraved area? Maybe some nail polish so you could get away cheap with a mass of colors?


----------



## Tclem

I use rub n buff (put tape over pen blank while engraving. Rub it in. Let it dry and take tape off) or like the pen below I did last night I use a paint pen. Some woods don't get the dark engraved area like say dymondwood or antler. This stabilized beb could barely see the engraving which white letters was the design originally.


----------



## rdabpenman

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

[QUOTE="Bean_counter, post: 271924,
I then take the Pen to my engraver who does the engraving. [/QUOTE]

WHAT??????????

I thought you did it with a tiny chisel and hammer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

I do lots of backfilling on laser engraving with my floats. Adds nice contrast and also makes a level surface to apply a finish to.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Here's what I'm working with, can't decide what to do since woodcraft will be doing the engraving. The last one is one of the darker blanks.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem

gman2431 said:


> I do lots of backfilling on laser engraving with my floats. Adds nice contrast and also makes a level surface to apply a finish to.
> 
> View attachment 79603


What are you using for colorfill


----------



## gman2431

I can't remember off the top of my head and I'm in for the night. 

Any wood filler can be tinted to your suited color with paint. We do it all the time at work and its very versatile. Just let dry really good before applying a finish.


----------



## gman2431

Joe I would suggest a light colored backfill to accent. I've also done em where it is just a couple shades different and makes you look for it but still is personalized and looks nice without all the attention being drawn to the engraving.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Not sure how I would go about doing that especially with woodcraft doing the engraving. Have 18 pens to do and not any room for messing any up.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

I've got 3 pens left to make and would have finished tonight, but the other day when I started, I noticed the company sent me 2 gold kits instead of all chrome. Emailed them saturday and called a couple times today and no response so not very happy.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> the company sent me 2 golf kits


Put on a polo and go golfing then.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

The char from engraving should be nice and dark on those. At least it always has been on mine from that material (Looks like Mesquite Burl?). I don't think you'll have any complaints. You could always have them engrave them and then decide if you want to fill them..


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Doesn't stabilized wood typically leave kind of a whitish color after engraving? I don't know this personally, just seems like that's what I usually see. Then again, these don't have much resin in them, so maybe that wouldn't be the case, if that is even the case?


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> Doesn't stabilized wood typically leave kind of a whitish color after engraving? I don't know this personally, just seems like that's what I usually see. Then again, these don't have much resin in them, so maybe that wouldn't be the case, if that is even the case?



With stabilized stuff if it was really porous and most of what you were engraving was resin that can happen but doesn't always, Fairly dense stuff, even if stabilized engraves with dark char in my experience because most of what you are burning is the wood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Yea they're all mesquite Burl, little diversity in color but they all look pretty sweet

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tony

Those are incredible Joe, I'm sure they'll be a huge hit! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Yea they're all mesquite Burl, little diversity in color but they all look pretty sweet
> View attachment 79778




I think you're going to get a nice char on those in the bottom of the engraving, I've engraved 15 or 20 pieces of that over the last two years and only one gave me any issues. wiped in a little black enamel on that one and then polished off the excess after it dried, just make sure your buffer doesn't grab it and fling it if you do have to go that route.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Got my pens engraved, all turned out great except one, it's reallllllly dark. Any suggestions to do for just this one, suppose to give them to my friend this week. Also found one with the threads inside the cap messed up, anyone have success pull a pen apart? Just need to replace the one section, the particular piece is the least snug of the group so thinking I might be able to get it out to replace it.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Also, do you all do anything else after the engrave, paste wax or anything? Of course wouldn't want it to fill in the engraving but didn't know if you all did anything different.


----------



## Schroedc

I usually don't do anything further on the engraving if they were engraved after finishing. Looking at the one with the dark engraving, I think it looks good, Subtle but still crisp. You could rub some white or light brown wax into it if you wanted to lighten it up but I'd tend to leave it alone.

Remember- We are always our own worst critic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04

Very true, funny all the stuff I've made that I can see any tiny flaw most people can't and it like ruins the whole thing for me but people usually never can tell and still like it.


----------



## Jerry B

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Also found one with the threads inside the cap messed up, anyone have success pull a pen apart? Just need to replace the one section, the particular piece is the least snug of the group so thinking I might be able to get it out to replace it.



I got the kit from Penn State, complete set of "punches" and the coated pliers, it's worked perfectly disassembling the 5 pens I've needed to repair
think the whole kit might cost $20 , pays for itself within 1-2 pens 

very nice looking pens BTW , love working with Mesquite Burl :-)


----------



## gman2431

A cheap set of transfer punches from harbor freight will get it apart.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Heck, I use Allen wrenches...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

